# Our yearly "Giant Monster" auction



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Get yourselves ready for the November 16th Giant Monster auction.
Place: Saint Pius X Catholic Church Gymnasium
1150 Mt. Seymour road, North Vancouver BC.
This is usually an all day event with hundreds of items including: equipment "in good working condition please", fish, plants, corals and any other aquarium related items.
The gym does get cool through the day so be sure to have your live animals well insulated with lots of air space in your non zip lock bags.
The doors open at 8:30 am for pre- registration, be sure to mark items for auction clearly,membership or registration # then item # {example 20 - 1 and so on}.
selling and buying forms are available at the door and also can be downloaded from our website or contact [email protected] for further information
Hope to see you all there.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

sounds great, should be fun.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I went 2 years ago and only spent $800 great deals to be found <G>


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds great. Thanks for stating the equipment should be in good working order. Last year there was a lot of broken light fixtures and boxes of people's junk, was kind of a turn off from buying anything for me. On a positive note it's nice to meet other BCA members in person


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*I agree Drew!*

Ya! people should mark "for parts only" on the equipment that is not working properly, I got stuck with a power filter last year that looked ok but motor was toast, not great to think some people try to flog their junk at our auction.  but I think most people are pretty honest.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

A chance meet other aquarium keeper's and put some names to faces as well as picking up some fish, plants, corals and or equipment. 
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

By "Giant monster" does that mean giant fish? Or any fish?

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Any fish, giant just mean the size of the auction is huge


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Ooooh got to see if i can convince my parents to drive out. It is soooooo far though. :-\ 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

is this open to anyone to attend or do you have to be a member?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone can attend, but I think you need to be a member to sell stuff.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

In previous years you just had to register as a seller I believe. No membership was necessary.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Reminder TTT...............


----------



## dabu (Jun 23, 2010)

So excited !!! Can't wait !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

Hi folks
The auction is open to everyone and is free.
Please note new rules on equipment, you must have your name, phone number and sellers number on the equipment and it must be in good working order if not it will be sold as parts only.
Hope to see everyone there should be a great day of auctioning and seeing what local hobbyists have been doing.

You can check out the website at vahs.ca for info and to get the buyers and sellers forms.
best regards to all.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

*November 16th is getting closer*

Get all your spare aquarium stuff together and get it gone at our giant auction. meet others in the hobby and enjoy the day.......................... you may even find something you need!


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

The auction is open to everyone to sell and buy, we do ask sellers to preregister so we have an idea of how many sellers to expect. There is a membership draw at the auction for those buying a 2014 membership. Being a member has some advantages and helps support the society and enables the society to bring in guest speakers. The Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society is in its 16th year so help us promote the hobby and buy a 2014 membership at the auction.
Best regards to all, hope to see everyone there.


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

The Vancouver Aquatic
View attachment 32249

Hobbyist Societies
16Th Annual Hobbyist Auction
Saturday November 16th, 2013
In the school gym of
St Pius X Catholic School
1150 Mount Seymour Road, North Vancouver
Registration from 8:30 am - 9:30 am
Auction Starts at 10:00 am

Hundreds of items - quality fish and plants from local hobbyists. Aquarium equipment new and used - books and much more&#8230;
Door prizes and raffles held throughout the day
Food and drinks will be available onsite.
Your questions answered by friendly expert hobbyists.
This auction is a fundraiser for Project PIABA.
No Entrance Fee - Everyone is Welcome!

For more information or to register as a buyer or seller:
Email Dave at; [email protected]

More info at VAHS website Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society | Promoting the Aquarium Hobby

Buy a 2014 VAHS membership and be entered to win our special membership prize.
The draw will be held at the end of the auction; prizes will be given out or can be picked up at one of our meetings.
Only paid up 2014 VAHS members are eligible so be sure to renew your membership.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

For selling items, do you have to list all the items onto the registration?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

blurry said:


> For selling items, do you have to list all the items onto the registration?


Yes, it all has to listed on the selling form which you can download from Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society | Promoting the Aquarium Hobby


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

cool this looks fun do you think I would be able to find marbled convicts there


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

Dont forget If you would like to sell send [email protected] an email to register.

this way we know how many people will be selling at the auction, you can hand in your registration form the day of the auction.

regards michael.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Is there going to be time to check all the items out before they are auctions. Will they be laid out somewhere to have a look before the auction starts?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

yes there will be talbes set up.

Come early and help set up.
Cheers


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes if you come early you can see what's being auctioned, hope to see you all there......................


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I was wondering if can come in later, closer to noon, and still being able to register as a buyer and new VAHC member. Unfortunately I'm going to a memorial service on saturday morning. 

Thanx


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

VAHS said:


> Yes if you come early you can see what's being auctioned, hope to see you all there......................


You should be able to pre-register. Go to the VAHS website and check with Dave our president. [email protected]/


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*VAHS Monster Auction items*

I hope to see some marine equipment and livestock at the auction. I am bringing some pink and green pocillipora (sps coral), some blue mushroom corals and possibly 1 or 2 green tipped frog spawn corals.

AquaAddict

PS I have insider knowledge of some great gift certificate raffle prizes


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

See everybody there!


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Tomorrow's the auction, hope to see you all there!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Today's the day!


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

It was my first time attending and thought it was a pretty cool experience. I scored some awesome deals. 

33gal long with hood and light in great condition
300w ebo jager heater, great condition
5 liters of eheim bio media, brand new
24" slim t5 dual light, brand new
1 huge piece of dead coral, size of my head, nice pink/purple color
1 24" algae scrubber used in great condition

All the above for 80 bucks. The auctioneers, did a great job keeping things moving quickly with a little humor mixed in. The volunteers did an amazing job as well. I had to leave at 2:30 and was able to have a couple items moved forward in the auction so I had a chance to bid on them before I left... Looking forward to next years auction.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Any chance of moving next years auction to a more central location?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow so frag racks colerpa and not one not two but 7 power heads lol all for 21 $


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks VAHS for the auction! I had so much fun and picked up a couple of things at good price! 

Laurie, 

I'm jealous!  It was really nice meeting you. Girls and I were talking about you on the way home


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> Thanks VAHS for the auction! I had so much fun and picked up a couple of things at good price!
> 
> Laurie,
> 
> I'm jealous!  It was really nice meeting with you. Girls and I were talking about you on the way home


Great to meet you and the girls as well, glad you enjoyed the day. I'm still in shock I've never won anything major ever till now, maybe I should go buy a 649 ticket LOL!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

mikeross said:


> It was my first time attending and thought it was a pretty cool experience. I scored some awesome deals.
> 
> 33gal long with hood and light in great condition
> 300w ebo jager heater, great condition
> ...


I totally agree! This was a great event. My first time too. Auctioneers were amazing and location (for me) was perfect. Is this just a once a year thing?

Thanks VAHS for putting this on. Next time, I'm booking a day off so that I don't have to leave 1 1/2 hours in.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the data entries guys/gal done an awesome job too  

THis is the FIRST year I did not win anything


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh man, that 45 gallon set for only 100$ was such a steal, it was such a heartbreaker knowing it wouldnt fit in the car me and taramin came with. 

Theres lots of awesome cheap equipments and cheap crystal shrimps of various tiers. I recall the big bunch of 20-30 CRS selling for only around 30-45$ 

There were also brand heaters, for only a few bucks.

They had so many killifishes, atrium angels, and Subwassertangs it was insane. Oh, dont forget the LOGS you guys


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Anyone know who's the seller of all those crs?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

blurry said:


> Anyone know who's the seller of all those crs?


NOT sure, but he sold a couple of bags of them. There also like SSS+ flowerhead/crown pair of CRS or was it CBS that sold for about only 10$ each.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Man... I really wish they can move it to more central location....


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Shiyuu said:


> Man... I really wish they can move it to more central location....


Yeah I agree, it was a 30min drive for me from vancouver and im pretty sure more of you guys are in burnaby/poco or richmond so you guys are even worse off than me lol

Edit: Not meant to offend anyone in any way. Sure I am only 30min because of the highway but I am just seeing a lot of people located more south and far far east than the VAHS auction location so it might be more convenient as a whole despite the fact that many of us are willing to drive there from like Abbotsford and Chilliwack. I heard that there are some kind of monthly meeting at Burnaby but I am not quite sure what it is...Again, just wanted to say it may convenient many more of us. It is not a complaint or why would I have bothered going there to enjoy an awesome auction to begin with?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

The Guy said:


> Great to meet you and the girls as well, glad you enjoyed the day. I'm still in shock I've never won anything major ever till now, maybe I should go buy a 649 ticket LOL!


LOL maybe this is the sign that you should set up the freshwater tank again


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> LOL maybe this is the sign that you should set up the freshwater tank again


Ya! the Fluval Accent is a great freshwater setup that's for sure, not sure what I'm going to do with it right now.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Ya! the Fluval Accent is a great freshwater setup that's for sure, not sure what I'm going to do with it right now.


I will take the trouble headache from you for $50


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

That Fluval Accent would be a nice shrimp tank


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow this year was a great auction. Some of the deals I struck included a $1 bag of subwassertang, giant $11 log (ha!), $4 breeder box, and an $8 adult BNP pair. Sponsors brought items I had been waiting to buy from them to the auction too. The location was great; it took just under an hour each way coming from and returning to Abbotsford. I really can't feel sorry for anyone in the Vancouver area who didn't have long highway distances, bridge tolls, or ferry costs to attend. I'm talking more about the Chilliwack and Island folks who made the trip. The people who volunteer their time to make this work every year did great on the auctioneering, processing, tracking, and food. They're the ones taking down and sweeping up after we all leave. 

I know jokes really aren't meant to be explained, but this is like the third year I've gone and listened to everyone drone "log!" each time one comes up for bidding. What's the significance behind that?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

charles said:


> I will take the trouble headache from you for $50


Add 0.00 and you got a deal Charles.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ok, $50.0.00


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I can offer $100<G>


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

ohh! is there another auction going on here? lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

just helping a friend


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

The Guy said:


> Ya! the Fluval Accent is a great freshwater setup that's for sure, not sure what I'm going to do with it right now.


How about Apistogramma tank?  A pair of nice apistos with coral red pencilfishes and neon tetras... mmmm... that was our plan if we won it.. lol


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

The Guy said:


> Add 0.00 and you got a deal Charles.





charles said:


> ok, $50.0.00


LOL is that even a legitimate answer?? hahaha


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Looking for some crs cbs and rili shrimp, if your the seller please pm me


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ok, since someone is doing $100, I will do $101.00


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm so jealous of you guys, instead of going to a fish auction I had to work at a fish store  That being said, saves me the cash and the need to setup even more tanks >_> It sounded like a lot of fun. And wow Laurie! We have an accent at my store, that is an INSANE prize to win 

ps. $101.01!!!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

charles said:


> ok, $50.0.00


AWW! nota LOL!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ok, $101.01, sugar... I am out.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't feel sorry for the ones who ask for a "more central location ". . The November auction has been held there for several years. Some of us come from a lot farther away than the Vancouver/ Burnaby "central location" requesters..... Try driving in from Abbotsford, east of Mission (me) and Chilliwack .. One of the auctioneers hails from Seattle Washington.The location is fine. I'm sure if some want to go to the auction and are unable to drive there themselves could post on the forum here someone close could offer a ride .
We had a number of peo0ple say they'd come to the VAHS monthly meetings if only they were at a "more central location' instead of "way out at the Vancouver Aquarium". Well, guess what. The meetings were moved to the Maywood Community School in Burnaby, and most of those asking for a more central location still don't show up for meetings. The move benefitted some of us, not a benefit for others travel wise . We all save the parking fee gouge the Vancouver parks board charges.. All the regulars still come, whether the change of venue was a benefit or not, and a few new members showing up; but there really isn't much of a change in the total numbers attending.. Where are all the ones that wanted a move to a more central location?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I totally agree with you Dave, with the move to Burnaby is about as central as you can get to have meetings and our mini auctions. It's very disappointing when the people that complain don't come out. Like you mentioned the November yearly auction has been in North Van for years. I bet if it were moved to a more "CENTRAL LOCATION" there would still be unhappy people that would not show up. I also travel from Langley to get to the monthly meetings & auction and car pool with others when I can. plus sky train is right next door to the school for those without cars. It's frustrating hearing this every time we have an event.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Hearing complaints like this after such a tremendous event gets my blood boiling. Its amazing that within half a day of the auction, no less than 3 people have already come to this thread and complained about something. Many auctions have extra fees for buyers, but not this one. There's no obligation to join the VAHS. There's no expectation that you have to volunteer any time to have it happen at all. You complaining people have no idea how good you have it. 

Maybe all the location complainers can organize and run their own auction in a 'more central location' next year. I have a feeling that none of your are club members (and neither am I). I'm sure the convenience of your superior location will far outweigh the inconveniences of organizing and running your event. 

Thank you all you VAHS folks for welcoming me again to your auction. Thank you for making it free to bid. Thanks for registering me after I arrived late. Thanks for having a camera and projector set up. Thanks for having chairs set up for my family to sit on and people tracking the purchases so I can cash out in seconds. I hope to be at the next monster auction next November.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow really people complaining about distance when they live so close? I don't understand I drove out from Agassiz with no complaints!! enjoyed the auction bought a bunch of stuff and supported the cause! had a wonderful day!! Only thing I was disappointed about was the lack of introduction! I thought maybe BCA/VAHS members and other aquatic lovers would take this opportunity to meet and greet each other and put faces to the names we see all the time!!

Maybe next time we should all have to wear name and member name badges before entering auction! Be part of Buying/selling and meet and greet!!

Was fun! was my first time and won't be last!!


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Came from poco... took about 30min to get there... well worth it.

Only thing I would have done differently was name tags with real name/username. I know there were a few bcaquaria members I would have loved to chat with but had no idea who anyone was.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

mrbob said:


> Wow really people complaining about distance when they live so close? I don't understand I drove out from Agassiz with no complaints!! enjoyed the auction bought a bunch of stuff and supported the cause! had a wonderful day!! Only thing I was disappointed about was the lack of introduction! I thought maybe BCA/VAHS members and other aquatic lovers would take this opportunity to meet and greet each other and put faces to the names we see all the time!!
> 
> Maybe next time we should all have to wear name and member name badges before entering auction! Be part of Buying/selling and meet and greet!!
> 
> Was fun! was my first time and won't be last!!


I agree with you mr.bob... I was hoping to see many BCAers so that I can put faces to names... other than that.. It was Awesome!! I will be there for the next auction.. 
I drove from Cloverdale to north vancouver location... I remember someone coming from Vancouver Island..... I will be happy as long as it happens in lower mainland


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I drove almost an hour to get there because I got lost last year. We went all the way up to the top of Mt Seymour which is kind of funny. We still talk about this silly drive even now and have a good laugh. This year only 40 minutes and it is not bad at all. We get to go to places we do not really go to, it is like a little adventure.
Me and my daughter really enjoy this event and we look forward to coming again next year. Last year was her first time and a lot of people have made an extra effort to make her feel welcome. I am very happy that I get to do this with my daughter who is growing up fast and there are lesser things we can do together as a family. For that I owe you guys a big thank-you.
It also feels good to be able to support a project to support and conserve the Amazon, and to support VAHS, and meet others. Every equipment that I bought worked and I am very happy. We did not win the lucky draw but it was for a good cause anyway.
I think this year was organized and ran very efficiently. Time ran by very fast and the auctioneers were very good and everything was done professionally.
Thank you everyone for the great effort and time.


----------



## VAHS (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who attended our auction this year, all your comments have been noted and I will respond by saying that yes name tags with real/usernames were available at the check in counter, we were remiss in not putting a sign up asking folks to please wear them, that will be done for our auction next year for sure. As for our location it will not be changing any time soon, it is what it is and VAHS works very hard to put this event on every year to promote the hobby any give people a chance to pickup equipment, fish, plants etc. at a reasonable cost. As mentioned car pooling is an option for those who want come out. Thanks to all the members and volunteers that helped to put on another great day. :bigsmile:


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry if I offended anyone with my suggestion for a more central location. It wasnt meant as criticism, just a suggestion. I am one of the members who now can attend the monthly meetings because they are transit accessible and will be renewing my membership because of this. I suspect that over time the Metrotown location may result in a higher attendance. We shall see. For me, car pooling isnt an option. It is public transit or nothing. No disrespect intended.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been attending the big auction yearly (even if I can't stay the whole time due to work) and totally appreciate the amount of work the organizers put in to get this huge event up and running smoothly. 

I am also one who now attends more regular meetings in the Burnaby location (I mostly hated the parking fee gouge at Stanley Park) and will make a greater effort to attend more in the future. 

Anthony


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I wore my Canadian Aquatics work T-shirt. So I am glad to meet everyone who came and say hi. I think most people know Patrick and I who works the data entry every year in the front. I think the location is fine and good. And I think the VAHS has done a superior job running the monster auction every year. If I have to say something negative about it, I miss the pizza and hotdog


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am with u on that Charles lol I missed the food  I go with my little one so its kinda of hard to go pack everything to go out and buy food so we did have some munchies that were for sale while we waited for the auction to end.
Like always i had a blast, didnt win the BIG price so u guys didnt complain  Happy that Laurie got it 
I got 2 people asking if i was Claudia lol sometimes i am afraid to says yes hahah but is always nice to meet new people and to put faces on nicknames from BCA


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's a big shout-out to all the volunteers who busted their butts to make this year a success and to everyone who showed up to buy, sell or just look around. THANK YOU!!! For people complaining about the location...we had folks there from Ucluelet and Chilliwack and they weren't complaining. It's once a year.

We scored a whole bunch of angels, some swordtails, a stunningly gorgeous "rescue" green texas cihlid (for $1!!!) plus a couple of bonus convicts, rasboras, and some very nice plants. We also got rid of a bunch of extra equipment, which I hope other people are now putting to good use. I might have bought more fish, but djamm took the bidding card away from me. :bigsmile: I also bought a great LED light off Charles.

I'd love to see more nametags or a sign at reception letting people know they're there...I know that not everyone who comes is a BCA member, but it's nice to put faces to names for those who are. Confession: I'm guilty of not wearing a nametag myself...arrived late and in a rush and forgot.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I also want to thank Fantasy Aquatic for the donation of $5 gift certificates to children under 12, $10 certificates, and the beautiful fish they have donated. I am sorry to admit I have never been to their store but I will definitely check it out soon now that my daughter has one of their gift certificates.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I would like to thank VAHS for putting on the event. I went for the first time and quite enjoyed the time I spent there and got some good deals. Went there hoping to ge some CRS or CBS and got a bag of CRS 20-30 count for $34 within 5 minutes of being there. I will be going next year for sure where ever you guys have it.

Thanks again, Chris


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

jkhcjris said:


> I would like to thank VAHS for putting on the event. I went for the first time and quite enjoyed the time I spent there and got some good deals. Went there hoping to ge some CRS or CBS and got a bag of CRS 20-30 count for $34 within 5 minutes of being there. I will be going next year for sure where ever you guys have it.
> 
> Thanks again, Chris


You may want to contact Pat of Canadian Aquatic he may have more of those shrimps in stock.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> You may want to contact Pat of Canadian Aquatic he may have more of those shrimps in stock.


He probably does but with the ones I picked up I am good for now.

Chris


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I forgot to thank one more person at the auction. A very nice gentleman who did raffle( I forgot his name ^^; ) took his time to talk to my girls how many tanks dave (VAHS president, auctioneer) has and my girls can ask dave to visit his place.

My girls told me that the most interesting part of the auction was when he came up for drawing raffle tickets.. he picked the perfect timing for the raffle prize draw so that my girls weren't boring!  

Thank you! Even though we did not win anything, it was really fun especially for my girls..  yeah! as my girls suggested, we will buy more raffle tickets at the next auction!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

DBam said:


> Wow this year was a great auction. I know jokes really aren't meant to be explained, but this is like the third year I've gone and listened to everyone drone "log!" each time one comes up for bidding. What's the significance behind that?


A few years back, Phil (our kilted guest auctioneer from the Seattle Aquarium Club) mentioned that wood was extremely popular at the Seattle club's auctions, and each time a piece of wood came up for auction everyone would in unison sing out "LOOOOOOOG". Thus, at Phil and Dave's prompting, the "droning" started and it has kind of become a "tradition" at our yearly Monster Auction :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I would like to add my thanks to all those who put in so much time to make this year's auction another enjoyable day. Each year I look forward to our annual "Monster Auction" and this year was no exception. In addition to providing those of us in the hobby the opportunity to buy and/or sell equipment , livestock, or plants, the auction is a venue where we can catch up with "familiar faces" and meet newcomers to our hobby. GOOD JOB :bigsmile:


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Even tho I didn't get to go to for this years Monsteer Auction, I still wanna thank VAHS for hosting all the meetings and mini auctions events! 

Maybe it's just me seeing things differently I guess? But I don't feel people "compliant", I just got a lot of feeling on the "regret" and/or "sadness" from the members that couldn't participate this great event due to whatever reason, myself included.
Besides, I'm sure for the members coming from Fraser valley or somewhere super far away, regardless it will save everyone a good traffic time, and the fish can get out of the bag sooner too, eh~ 

Anyways, thank you again for the VAHS staff & volunteers, you guys did a wonderful job~!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I just wanted to say big THANK YOU to all organizers, volunteers and sellers. Awesome job and even my husband loved it (he is not as crazy about aquarium hobby as I am).
I wasn't able to catch morning part of the auction, but there were still lots of items for sale in the afternoon and I managed to pick up few nice plants for my tank. And since VAHC changed the location for their monthly meetings, I have finally joined the club, for the first time ever! I'm really excited to see what I've been missing out all those years. Looking forward seeing and meeting members next month.


----------

